# Betta Betta Betta



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

So after a few long weeks of waiting for Petco to get a few females... NOW i got to start my sorority! Ima call it Betta Betta Betta, or Tri Betta! As in a Sorority since im in college it sounded appropriate haha. Everything is going quite swimmingly, pun intended. There was a few chases here and there, but mostly they are getting along! A few scuffles here and there. The green one seems to be the most bullied. I have not seen any tail nipps yet though! Few of them have some gnarly stress stripes, but i assume they will quit that soon once they get more comfortable! Soooo here are the girls, we have Freckles, the blue one with bits of red, Fluffly, the giant Cambodian with blue iridescent fins, Envy, the green one with a blackish mask! Sun, the orange one! (which i am obssessed with now, i saw her days ago in petco, and am so happy they still had her.) and last the only crown tail in the bunch Frosty, or Little Fluffy. (because the kinda look the same under the light but much smaller) Shes the one in the last picture, shes got cute little blue freckles on her scales and some red in her fins. Shes the tinniest one but pretty pushy! I LOVE WATCHING THEM ALL! Im so happy i got to finally do this! Enjoy! 

Oh and i forgot to mention, you can see how well my betta bulbs are doing, the smaller plants are the real ones from the bulbs, the bigger plants are fake.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's great! It looks beautiful! How many girlies do you have in there now? I LOVE the orange one  Orange is my favorite color so... I might have to steal her... lol. x3


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

LOVE IT! Your girls are soooo cute! Love the little freckles, Bambi has those too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! Nice tank, AlexXx, and pretty girls!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I have 6 girls, but i kept penny outa the sorority, she is my fav and the cutest! She jumps so freakin high, and shes got a tiny big of red around her mouth so it looks like shes got lipstick on haha. I could add her maybe... well see if anyone else gets bullied. the green one is always hiding!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Looks great! Your new girls are beautiful.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Your green one is beautiful! I wish we had such stunners here!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

glad to hear you got it started, they look amazing, but one suggestion.........

lock your doors, im coming for the orange one lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Orange is my favorite color so... I might have to steal her... lol. x3


Mine TOO!!! 

AlexXx, you tank looks AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

So, i messed around with the camera a bit more and got some more shots! Changed to manual focus, and changed my white balance. 

ENJOY 










Caught the the 3 New girls hangin out!









Freckles is such a bully 








This is prob my fav pic, Freckles is gilling out at Sun and Frosty and they are fleeing! So cute! She is a meany head. 








Dance Party + Minnow 









Caught Freckles and Envy making up... Sun's like "HUH?"









The reflection of Envy on the top of the water, thought this picture came out crazy looking!









Frosty about to go into the cave, i caught three in there at once haha









And another pic of the Orange one, sun since you guys love him! hes next to one of my betta bulbs!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your tank!!! And your girlies are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Envy is so cute!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

simply amazing! will you come make my girls do a photo shoot, they will not sit still!
i had to post a video to show them off instead of pics. fast lil ladies.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I love them all and your tank is aawsome looking to.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Love the dance party pix  they rare all so cute.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's so awesome!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice tank and your girls are absolutely ADORABLE!! Soooooo cute!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i hope the aggressive one is getting more peaceful today


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Took that bad girl out, she tore Envy's and Fluffys tails to shreds  

Im going to look for 1 more girl today. Well see what happens, ill add freckles and the new girl (if i find one) back in together on tuesday.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

omg sun looks just like my peaches! (thats her name) not the fruit


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol 5green


----------

